# My knives



## Wdestate

Konosuke blue2 honyaki





Ikeda 250mm tamahagne honyaki




Tansu 260mm blue2 honyaki



Togashi white 2 honyaki




Ashi 270mm honyaki


----------



## Wdestate

Meeers 250mm integral w2 honyaki




Adam Deroisers 240mm integral ladder




Wilburn forge 270mm ladder





Rader 250mm integral 5 steel


----------



## Wdestate

Lisch 240mm integral “dream x”





Rader 240mm 52100 midtech





Wilburn forget 250mm low layer



Marko KS 52100


----------



## Wdestate

Meetrs 230mm inlay ladder




315mm Wilburn forge w2 integral honyaki




250mm shi.han stainless clad 52100




282mm Carter interpeo white1


----------



## Wdestate

Prendergast 260mm wrought/1.2519




340mm tansu w2 suji honyaki




Rader 300mm integral 52100 slicer 




Ikeda 300mm white 2 honyaki suji


----------



## tgfencer

Move along folks, nothing to see here...

Strangely, one of the first things that popped into my head seeing your incredible collection was that I hope you have some damn good home insurance.


----------



## ashy2classy

That honyaki collection!!


----------



## khashy

This is my favourite page of the entire forum!


----------



## Wdestate

khashy said:


> This is my favourite page of the entire forum!



Haha thanks khash, that’s just cus you never made a page tho!


----------



## Doncastello

Wdestate said:


> Konosuke blue2 honyaki
> View attachment 42006
> 
> Ikeda 250mm tamahagne honyaki
> View attachment 42007
> 
> Tansu 260mm blue2 honyaki
> View attachment 42008
> Togashi white 2 honyaki
> View attachment 42004
> 
> Ashi 270mm honyaki
> View attachment 42005



Hi is your ashi honyaki for sale my friend?


----------



## Jville

Daamn! That is quite the collection! Do you even honyaki bruh... Geeze.


----------



## Wdestate

Doncastello said:


> Hi is your ashi honyaki for sale my friend?



sorry not at this time, I kinda keep my knives together all my honyaki i have sold have gone to one friend, he always gets first dib when they move. if the day comes tho and hes not interested ill keep you in mind


----------



## Wdestate

Gesshin ajikitaya 240mm




Wilburn forge 200mm ladder




Meers 52100 6”







Ikeda 180mm honyaki white 2


----------



## Wdestate

240mm Kamata 






Doi 240mm vtoku2




Ikeda 270mm Ginsan yaga





300mm honyaki white 2 yaga


----------



## Wdestate

Nafzger forge 240mm 52100




The one that started it all, beat up 240mm Takeda


----------



## panda

what are your thoughts on the ikeda tamahagane? i thought those are san mai or did ikeda only use the core for this one?


----------



## Wdestate

panda said:


> what are your thoughts on the ikeda tamahagane? i thought those are san mai or did ikeda only use the core for this one?



its a great knife, in all honesty i think most steel when treated right is pretty darn similar this included , i find very little difference in a lot of the different steel honyaki i have had/still have, im sure the difference is there but for me its pretty similar across the board. when the vendor sold it to me he said it was a small batch that Ikeda had purchased from ~30 years ago.


----------



## brooksie967

.


----------



## mc2442

And they just kept coming. Beautiful collection!


----------



## Mute-on

How about a little break so we can catch our breath


----------



## valgard

bonkers


----------



## ThinMan

Awesome collection.


----------



## Wdestate

270 jns mazaki 


270 Yoshikane sld 


Ikeda 270 white 3 honyaki


Ino 240 white 2 honyaki


Halcyon 240


Raquin 240


----------



## khashy

Wdestate said:


> View attachment 47159
> 270 jns mazaki View attachment 47160
> 270 Yoshikane sld View attachment 47158
> Ikeda 270 white 3 honyakiView attachment 47157
> Ino 240 white 2 honyakiView attachment 47156
> Halcyon 240View attachment 47155
> Raquin 240



Yup, favourite forum page just got better!


----------



## mack

Unbelievable. Thanks for showing!

Mack.


----------



## Wdestate

khashy said:


> Yup, favourite forum page just got better!


Ur to kind sir, I have you to thank for turning me on to how great the yoshikane is, one of my absolute favorites now


----------



## akafat

Wow, a lot of my dream knives. What a great collection!


----------



## Wdestate

akafat said:


> Wow, a lot of my dream knives. What a great collection!


thanks, if only my wife agreed with you


----------



## milkbaby

Wdestate said:


> thanks, if only my wife agreed with you



She doesn't like your collection? Wow, I guess it's true what they say: There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## akafat

Wdestate said:


> thanks, if only my wife agreed with you


 that is also what I wish for lol


----------



## tgarn

Wow....I have to get rid of my current collection and start over again....


----------



## Wdestate

Rader 8” 52100


----------



## Uncle Mike

Wow!


----------



## Elliot

This is an *astonishing* collection! Congrats!!!
If anything ever goes up for sale


----------



## valgard

That Rader...


----------



## Wdestate

Rader 7” 52100 


Meers w2 wide bevel integral 


Rader 52100 slicer


----------



## Wdestate

The 9 w2 honayki t


The 9 270 1.2519


the 9 1.2519 240mm





The 9 w2 honyaki slicer


----------



## marc4pt0

Raders on deck, on point. 
Would love to see/ hear more about that Meers wide bevel gyuto as well


----------



## Wdestate

Not a great photo but a fun one , first time I’ve ever slapped everything I currently got on a table. Thank goodness the wife wasent home to see


----------



## Supraunleaded

Wdestate said:


> View attachment 57250
> Not a great photo but a fun one , first time I’ve ever slapped everything I currently got on a table. Thank goodness the wife wasent home to see


Please excuse my language, but Holy ****!


----------



## tgfencer

Very nice. That Tansu slicer stands out, as does Rader’s work.


----------



## ThinMan

Very impressive!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Dude - incredible and thank you for making me feel better about my 'little' collection now! Never take them out together without a 4 hour window ... lest their sharpness be truly tested on the owner! Love the depth of field / variety!


----------



## Wdestate

230mm the 9


Rader 240mm 52100


hunter valley blades San mai 1095


catcheside 250mm


----------



## Matus

It looks like most of those knives get actually used. Which are your favorite cutters and why?


----------



## Wdestate

Matus said:


> It looks like most of those knives get actually used. Which are your favorite cutters and why?



Yeah no drawer queens in my collection, everything comes to work with me on a rotation. It’s hard to name a favorite but I really enjoy the raders, they check all my boxes ergonomics, steel treat, geometry also a huge fan of the 9 basically same as above like his range of workhorse to laser as well but all this could be said for a bunch of the other makers to. Lotsa good stuff available nowadays


----------



## Wdestate

Sc125 honyaki the 9 petty


Catcheside semi integral sc125


the 9 rwl34 240


carter “perfect kitchen model” White1 210



Wilburn 52100 215


----------



## Matt Zilliox

you got the catcheside with brown trout handle. i was gonna go after that one. nice snag, something about that wood did it for me.


----------



## milkbaby

I love the shape of that Wilburn, gorgeous lines. Is the grind just a full flat grind from cutting edge to spine?


----------



## Wdestate

milkbaby said:


> I love the shape of that Wilburn, gorgeous lines. Is the grind just a full flat grind from cutting edge to spine?


Love that thing, there is some light convexing going on, it’s a thin blade tho so it doesn’t warrant much room for a ton of it. The handle is pretty awesome in person was camel leg bone


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Goodness this collection does not mess around. I have such a particular fascination with the 9 and your examples from him look absolutely stunning


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Only thing missing is an original Kramer. Lol


----------



## marc4pt0

Sone serious gems here!


----------



## Wdestate

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Goodness this collection does not mess around. I have such a particular fascination with the 9 and your examples from him look absolutely stunning



Thanks ! I love robs work and he is awesome to work with , actually have a couple more much different options of his work coming in th mail right now. I’ll add them when they arrive


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Wdestate said:


> Thanks ! I love robs work and he is awesome to work with , actually have a couple more much different options of his work coming in th mail right now. I’ll add them when they arrive


Ohhh I can’t wait to see more. Looking forward to it


----------



## Wdestate

The 9 integral Damascus
The taper on this thing is ridiculous



the 9 compact clever


----------



## Southpaw

akafat said:


> that is also what I wish for lol



make that 3 of us... I’ve been addicted to things way worse than kitchen knives sheSHOULD be happy... her response “you should be addicted to me!”


----------



## Southpaw

Hey quick question but how are those white #3 blades? I only ever see honyaki knives made out of it. How does it compare to white 1 and 2


----------



## Wdestate

Southpaw said:


> Hey quick question but how are those white #3 blades? I only ever see honyaki knives made out of it. How does it compare to white 1 and 2



If you like white steel you will like it . I notice very little to no difference compared to the others


----------



## HSC /// Knives

I just saw this thread, wow, you are not playing around...


----------



## Southpaw

Wdestate said:


> If you like white steel you will like it . I notice very little to no difference compared to the others


Thanks man!


----------



## camochili

fantastic collection... 
well, the honyakis... haven't seen many wa ashis. i fact, i do like them more than the western ones...


----------



## Wdestate

camochili said:


> fantastic collection...
> well, the honyakis... haven't seen many wa ashis. i fact, i do like them more than the western ones...



yeah ive seen very few myself. was lucky to find it a very long time ago in a shop in japan visiting family, there was a ton of Ashi's kicking around then.


----------



## Wdestate

Been a long time since I updated this.i acknowledge this is about to be an obnoxious photo drop but here we go
Dalmqn collaboration 240




Milan suji 270



Joel black sc126 dama




tansu wrought sc125 petty



the 9 225 wrought 12519



the 9 1.2519 twist



the 9 blue 1 dama san Mai 



the 9 paper honesuki



metal monkey 1095 intrega



baze sumi 210


----------



## Wdestate

The 9 spicy white honyaki


hsc wrought 1095


Joel black wrought sc123


nloodroot integral 240



baxe blue 1 sumi



isamkedan wrought 12519


----------



## Wdestate

Milan 240



hsc magnacut



Milan 240



the 9 soft iron blue 2 240



metal monkey 12562 wrought 235


----------



## Wdestate

Bloodroot 240




Devin magnacut 240



Baze 240 sumi




shi ha telegraph 230



Milan 240


----------

